# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  "Почём стоит похоронить?"

## sperk

I have some questions about the following. 
Thanks for any help. 
"Почём стоит похоронить?" 
Михаил Жванецкий 
Группа людей со скорбными лицами и музыкальными инструментами, впереди бригадир-дирижёр. Звонок. Выходит жилец. Бригадир вежливо приподнимает шляпу.
Б. - Ай-ай-ай. Мне уже говорили. Такое горе!
Ж. - Какое горе?
Б. - У вас похороны.
Ж. - Похороны?
Б. - Ришельевская 6, квартира 7?
Ж. - Да.
Б. - Ну?
Ж. - Что?
Б. - Будем хоронить?
Ж. - Кого?
Б. - Что значит кого? Кто должен лучше знать: я или ты? Ну, не валяй дурака, выноси.
Ж. - Кого?
Б. - У меня люди. Оркестр. 15 человек живых людей. Что у них детей нет? Маня, прошу.
(Толстая Маня, в носках и мужских ботинках, ударила в тарелки и посмотрела на часы.)
Ж. - Минуточку. Кто вас сюда прислал?
Б. - Откуда я знаю? Может быть, и ты. Что я всех должен помнить?
(Из коллектива вылетает разъярённый трамбон.)
- Миша, здесь будет что-нибудь? Или мы разнесем эту халабуду вдребезги-пополам. Я инвалид, вы же знаете.
Б. - Жора, не изводите себя. У людей большое горе - они хотят поторговаться. Назовите свою цену. Поговорим как культурные люди. Вы же ещё не слышали наше звучание.
Ж. - Я представляю.
Б. - Секундочку. Вы услышите наше звучание - вы снимете с себя последнюю рубаху. Эти люди чувствуют чужое горе как свое собственное.
Ж. - Я это вижу по лицам.
Б. - Станьте там и слушайте сюда. Именно отсюда будет проистекать.  Тётя Маня, прошу сигнал на построение. (Толстая Маня ударила в тарелки и посмотрела на часы. Бригадир прошёлся кавалерийским шагом.)
- Константин, застегнитесь. Спрячьте свою нахальную татуировку с этими безграмотными выражениями. Если вы её не снимете - я вас отстраню от работы. - Фёдор Григорьевич, вы таки студент консерватории, возможно вы даже культурнее нас - вы знаете ноты, но эта ковбойка вас унижает. У нас, слава богу, есть работа. Уличное движение растёт. Мы только в июле проводили 15 человек, не считая три свадьбы. Что ж у вас нет на белую сорочку? Стыдитель, вы же интеллигентный человек.  Мне даже неудобно говорить вам об этом. Теперь вы, Маня. Что вы там варите себе на обед меня не интересует, но от вас каждый день пахнет жареной рыбой. Переходите на овощи или мы распрощаемся. У нас работа с людьми.  Прошу печальный сигнал.
(Оркестр играет фантазию, в которой с трудом угадывается похоронный марш. Жилец аплодирует.)
Ж. - Большое спасибо. Достаточно. Но все это напрасно. Наверное, кто-то пошутил.
Б. - Может быть, но нас это не касается. Я 15 человек снял с работы, я не даю юноше закончить консерваторию. Мадам Зборовская бросила хозяйство на малолетнего бандита, чтоб он был здоров. Так вы хотите, чтоб я понимал шутки? Рассчитайтесь, потом посмеёмся.
(Из музыкантов вылетает разъярённый трамбон) - А я сейчас разнесу эту халабуду к чертовой матере.  Пока я отпросился у старшего мыловара я здоровья потерял. Так здесь я хоть бы удовольствие получу.  Это у меня второй футляр, между прочим. 
Б.  Вы видели, что он сказал?  И здесь таких 15.  Я всех снял с насиженных мест.  Они могут убить, зарезать, у каждого дети. 
Трамбон. - Миша, что вы с ним цацкаетесь? Дадим по голове и отыграем своё, гори оно огнём.
Б. - Жора, не изводите себя, вы же ещё не отсидели за то дело. Зачем вы опять нервничаете?
Ж. - Почём стоит похоронить?
Б. - С почестями?
Ж. - Да
б. - Не торопясь?
Ж. - Да
б. - По пятёрке на лицо.
Ж. - А без покойника?
Б. - По трёшке, хотя это унизительно.
Ж. - Хорошо, договорились.  Играйте. Только пойте: "В память Сигизмунд Лазаревича и сестры его из Кишинёва".
(Музыканты по сигналу Мани начинают играть и петь: "Безвременно, безвременно. На кого ты нас оставляешь? Ты - туда, а мы - сюда. Мы здесь, а ты - туда. Безвременно." За кулисами крики и плач. Кого-то понесли.) Бригадир, повеселев: "Вот вам и покойничек".
Ж. - Нет, нет. Это только что. Это мой сосед Сигизмунд Лазаревич. У него сегодня был день рождения.
Спасибо за внимание. 
First, is this well known in Russia?
Is the idea here that the brigadier is a dead guy leading 15 other dead people to the tenant's flat in order to take him away because he iis already dead? 
Ж. - Минуточку. Кто вас сюда прислал?
Б. - Откуда я знаю? Может быть, и ты. Что я всех должен помнить?
(Из коллектива вылетает разъярённый трамбон.)
- Миша, здесь будет что-нибудь? Или мы разнесем эту халабуду вдребезги-пополам. Я инвалид, вы же знаете.
Б. - Жора, не изводите себя. У людей большое горе - они хотят поторговаться. Назовите свою цену. Поговорим как культурные люди. Вы же ещё не слышали наше звучание.
Ж. - Я представляю. 
Who is Миша? Does халабуду refer to the tenant's apt.? 
Who is Жора, the tenant? Why does the brig. say 
не изводите себя. У людей большое горе - они хотят поторговаться. Назовите свою цену.
 What людей is he talking about? 
Б. - Секундочку. Вы услышите наше звучание - вы снимете с себя последнюю рубаху. Эти люди чувствуют чужое горе как свое собственное.
  you take off your last shirt...what does this mean?

----------


## Guin

> First, is this well known in Russia?

 Mikhail Zhvanetsky is classic in Russia. But this sketch is classic twice.   

> Is the idea here that the brigadier is a dead guy leading 15 other dead people to the tenant's flat in order to take him away because he iis already dead?

 Not at all. The point is that the funeral orchestra arrives to the place it was ordered and realizes that there is nobody knows about any funeral there. That was probably a misunderstanding or somebody's joke. But musicians don't want to lose their money and demand that funeral to take place anyway.    

> Who is Миша?

 Миша is one of the musicians.    

> Does халабуду refer to the tenant's apt.?

 Yes   

> Who is Жора, the tenant?

 No. Жора is another musician.   

> Why does the brig. say 
> не изводите себя. У людей большое горе - они хотят поторговаться. Назовите свою цену.
>  What людей is he talking about?

 Brigadier is talking about the tenants of the house. He pretends that he doesn't understand that it is a mistake and insists on starting of the  funeral procession. He means that he can bargain about the price (because the tenants have presumably a big grief) but they have to pay in any case.   

> Б. - Секундочку. Вы услышите наше звучание - вы снимете с себя последнюю рубаху. Эти люди чувствуют чужое горе как свое собственное.
>   you take off your last shirt...what does this mean?

 "снять с себя последнюю рубаху" means "to give up everything that you have".

----------


## Wowik

Who is Миша?    Миша is brigadir (Жванецкий is also Миша)
Does халабуду refer to the tenant's apt.?  Yep!
Who is Жора, the tenant?  Жора plays on trombon
Why does the brig. say 
не изводите себя. У людей большое горе - они хотят поторговаться. Назовите свою цену.
 What людей is he talking about?
людей - tenant (and relatives of "the deceased") 
Б. - Секундочку. Вы услышите наше звучание - вы снимете с себя последнюю рубаху. Эти люди чувствуют чужое горе как свое собственное.
  you take off your last shirt...what does this mean? 
вы снимете с себя [и продадите свою] последнюю рубаху [только для чтобы, заплатить нам] 
When you hear our sound - you take off even your last shirt and sell it to pay us.

----------


## Guin

> Who is Миша?    Миша is brigadir

 А, точно! Миша - бригадир...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/video_asx.asp?sku=37576
Читает автор

----------


## Wowik

> А, точно! Миша - бригадир...

 and author  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Is the idea here that the brigadier is a dead guy leading 15 other dead people to the tenant's flat in order to take him away because he iis already dead?

 Pirates of the Caribbean 3?  ::

----------


## sperk

Б. "Я 15 человек снял с работы, я не даю юноше закончить консерваторию. Мадам Зборовская бросила хозяйство на малолетнего бандита, чтоб он был здоров." 
When the Brig. says "Я 15 человек снял с работы" does he mean that he made the 15 members of the orchestra leave their jobs so they could come and play at the funeral? 
What does Мадам Зборовская бросила хозяйство на малолетнего бандита, чтоб он был здоров mean?
  Madam Зборовская threw the farm at the young bandit so he could be healthy. 
Б.  А я сейчас разнесу эту халабуду к чертовой матере.
What's this? I'll smash this hut to the devil's mother. 
Б. Пока я отпросился у старшего мыловара я здоровья потерял. 
  Is the brig saying "when I got leave from the old soap boiler I lost my health." What period of time is he referring to? When did he 
отпросился у старшего... 
Б.  Это у меня второй футляр, между прочим.
What футляр is he talking about? 
спасибо большое

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Б. "Я 15 человек снял с работы, я не даю юноше закончить консерваторию. Мадам Зборовская бросила хозяйство на малолетнего бандита, чтоб он был здоров." 
> When the Brig. says "Я 15 человек снял с работы" does he mean that he made the 15 members of the orchestra leave their jobs so they could come and play at the funeral?

 It means playing in that orchestra isn't their main job. Brig. called for them and they left their workplaces or other duties for a few hours to make extra money on this free-lance job.   

> What does Мадам Зборовская бросила хозяйство на малолетнего бандита, чтоб он был здоров mean?
>   Madam Зборовская threw the farm at the young bandit so he could be healthy.

 She left the kid (who's refered as "малолетний бандит" for his devilries) home along. "Xoзяйство" here is her house. 
чтоб он/ты/etc. был здоров - a figure of speech typical for Odessa (a city in Ukraine famous for the peculiar sence of humor of it's inhabitans, where that action takes place)
It means something like "damn you!" but in more sophisticated and comic way.   

> Б.  А я сейчас разнесу эту халабуду к чертовой матери.
> What's this? I'll smash this hut to the devil's mother.

 к чертовой матери = к черту = к чертям собачим, etc.- just a figure of speech. I sippose in English it's "to hell" or something like it.

----------


## wanja

> Б. Пока я отпросился у старшего мыловара я здоровья потерял.

 While I was begging the main soap maker  for the leave I lost my health. (That took a long time, and was very hard)  

> Б.  Это у меня второй футляр, между прочим.
> What футляр is he talking about?

 I think it was a box for a тромбон. the first one he smashed in someone else's apt.   ::

----------


## Ramil

Try not to beat me much for the translation, but I love this thing very much. Here's my humble attempt: 
How they joke in Odessa 
There’s a group of people with somber faces and musical instruments with the brigadier ahead. Rings. A tenant comes out. The brigadier politely touches his hat.
B: “Tsk-tsk-tsk. What a woe!”
T: “What woe?”
B: “You’ve got a funeral”
T: “Funeral?”
B: “Is this Rishel'evskaya, 6, apt. 7?”
T: “Yes”
B: “Well?”
T: “Well what?”
B: “Shall we proceed with the funeral?”
T: “Of whom?”
B: “What do you mean ‘Of whom’? Who should know this better - me or you? Don’t play a fool, get the body out”
T: “Whose body?”
B: “I have people. A whole orchestra. 15 live human beings. Do you think they don’t have any children? Manya, please. (The fat Manya in socks and male boots clashed the cymbals and looked at her watches).
T: “One moment, please. Who sent you here?”
B: “How should I know? It may as well be that you did. Do you really think I should remember everyone?”
(A furious trombone rushes in front of the collective)
Tr: “Misha, will anything happen here or we’ll wreck this place to pieces. I’m a disabled person, after all, as you know.”
B: “Zhora, don’t exhaust yourself. People had a heartbreak and now are willing to haggle. Say your price, let’s talk like in a civilized manner. You haven’t heard our play, yet.”
T: “I can imagine”
B: “Hold on a second. I bet, after you hear us play you would hock your last shirt down. These people feel the grief of others as their own.”
T: “I can see that written in their faces.”
B: “Sit there and listen here. The very place the speech will flow out. Aunt Manya, sound a forming call. (The fat Manya clashed the cymbals and looked at her watches. The brigadier sauntered on with his cavalry gait).
B: “Konstantin, fasten yourself up. Cover that impudent tattoo of yours with these illiterate terms. Do that or I’ll ban you from work. Fyodor Grigoryevich, you are, after all, a conservatory student, you’re probably more clever than we are, you’re familiar with music scoring, but that cowboy shirt diminishes you greatly. We have work with God’s blessing. Road traffic increases. We had 15 men buried safely just during July aside from three weddings. Don’t you have enough to buy a white shirt? Have a shame, you are an intelligent man, after all. I’m uncomfortable even to talk about that. Now, to you, Manya. I don’t give a damn about what do you cook for dinner, but you smell fried fish every day. Switch to vegetables or we’ll part. We work with people. Sound a sad signal.
(The orchestra plays a fantasy, distantly resembling a funeral march. The Tenant applauses.)
T: “Big thanks. That would be enough. But this is to no purpose. This must be someone’s joke.”
B: “Maybe, but this is none of our concern. I have 15 men who left their work, I hinder a young man from graduating the conservatory. Madam Zbrovskaya left her house to a young criminal, may he be safe and sound. Do you still want me to understand jokes? Clear the bill and we’ll laugh together.
(A furious trombone rushes in front of the musicians) – “I’m going to wreck this place to mama’s hell. I’ve lost a great deal of health while begging the chief soap boiler off. So I’ll indulge myself here. This is my second case, by the way.”
B: “Did you hear him? I have 15 men like him. I took them safe and warm. They may kill now, slaughter and everyone has children.”
Tr: “Stop nursing him. Let’s hit him on the head and get done with the damn job.”
B: “Zhora, don’t exhaust yourself, you’re still on parole, remember. Why are you being nervous again?”
T: “How much is to bury?”
B: “With all due honors?”
T: “Yea”
B: “With no hurry?”
T: “Yea”
B: “Fiver per person”
T: “And how much would it be without a dead man?”
B: “That would be three, though it’s humiliating”
T: “OK, play, but sing: “Long memory of Sigizmund Lazarevich and his sister from Kishinev”.
(Musicians by Manya’s signal begin to play and sing ‘Untimely, untimely, whom do you leave us for? You are there, we are here, we are here, you are there. Untimely. There are cries and weeping behind the scenes. Somebody’s being carried out). The brigadier rejoiced: “There’s the dead man.”
T: “Oh, no. It’s just my neighbor Sigizmund Lazarevich. He has a birthday today”

----------


## Wowik

> Try not to beat me much for the translation, but I love this thing very much. Here's my humble attempt:

   ::

----------


## Wowik

> Fyodor Grigoryevich

 Фёдор

----------


## sperk

Thanks for the translation!
Just a few more questions.  Стыдитель, вы же интеллигентный человек. 
Is Стыдитель  a set phrase meaning something like "shame on you"? 
Дадим по голове и отыграем своё, гори оно огнём.
I can't figure this out... win back, grief...with fire??  
Жора, не изводите себя, вы же ещё не отсидели за то дело.
Does отсидели literally mean on parole? 
thanks

----------


## Оля

> Стыдитесь, вы же интеллигентный человек. 
> Is Стыдитесь  a set phrase meaning something like "shame on you"?

 Yes.

----------


## translationsnmru

> Дадим по голове и отыграем своё, гори оно огнём.
> I can't figure this out... win back, grief...with fire?? 
>    отыграть (here) = to play through, play completely (their funeral music). гори оно огнём ~ "to hell with it"         Originally Posted by sperk  Жора, не изводите себя, вы же ещё не отсидели за то дело.
> Does отсидели literally mean on parole?

 Отсидеть = to do one's time (in jail). "You haven't done your time for that other crime yet"

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Дадим по голове и отыграем своё, гори оно огнём.
> I can't figure this out... win back, grief...with fire??

 "Гори" is not a form of "горе". It's imperative from "гореть", so literally it's "let it burn!".

----------


## wanja

> Дадим по голове и отыграем своё, гори оно огнём.

 Отыграем своё - we'll play what we must
гори оно огнем - expletive words

----------

